# Jet lag....Advice needed!



## Kayteuk (Sep 5, 2008)

At the moment I am traveling all over the place with my work, and yes, I mean EVERYWHERE! Next week I am in Monaco, then Hong​ Kong, then back to the UK, then Dublin, then NY. Etc!
And I am not even kidding! Its *actually*​ killing me. My agency are being great giving me a few days in between to recover, however I am finding it really hard to get back on the specific time zones and its making me very grumpy and sleepy.

I figured there must be someone on here who flies a lot more than I do, or perhaps an Air hostess who can give me some advice on how to get over it a lot quicker.

At the moment I am up at all odd hours, and surviving on sleeping pills and tea....Oh how British!

Timezones are annoying but needed. And if anyone has any good advice on how to get over it faster it would be very appreciated!


----------



## mafalda (Sep 5, 2008)

Once you're in the States, get thee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to a Health Food Store and ask about melatonin. You'll find lots of advice as to how to use it for the purpose of fighting jetlag. It is, however, forbidden in several European countries, so I am not sure if you're allowed to bring it with you once you're flying back to the UK. But people say it works wonders...


----------



## hollyca (Sep 5, 2008)

melatonin or valerian too.  Neither worked for me though, but many swear by them.  The only thing that helps me sleep is exercise. No alcohol or caffiene too, or no caffiene after lunch.  Tylenol PM if I'm desparate.


----------



## argyle_socks (Sep 6, 2008)

If I'm flying and I land in the afternoon or evening, I just stay awake until it's a suitable time to go to bed where you are. 
This worked when I flew from California to the Netherlands and back.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Arghh =S I think I will go to my doctors about it. Im having some very very wierd sleeping patterns no matter what I take...Blarghhh!!


----------

